# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Vetmia... pse njerëzit e mëdhenj në histori përfundojnë më keq se kushdo tjetër?

## Hyllien

Liebniz, nje nga kokat e fundit qe ka arritur te jete ekspert ne cdo fushe te njohjes te asaj kohe vdiq vetem ne mjerim(vetem sekretari i tij morri pjes ne varrim).
Mozarti pati te njejtin fat, Beethoven gjithashtu kaloi ne verberi e me pas ne mjerim te plote. Spinoza si shume filozof te tjere u perndoq. Kanti vdes vetem pa u larguar asnjehere nga qyteti i lindjes. Matematicieni i famshem Galois vdiq ne nje duel ne moshen 21 vjecare per nje vajze. 

Perse keta njerez kane perfunduar kaq keq ... mos valle keta jane rritur te vetmuar?
ceshte vetmia dhe nga vjen? 
eshte vetmia faktor i domosdoshem per te qene gjeni? 
a mos valle vetmia te lejon ta shikosh boten me nje sy tjeter...(te nje kritiku ose te nej njeriu qe enderron) apo esht e kunderta?

tung
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

E di si eshte puna? Token duhet ta punosh qe te mbjellesh fryte. 

Spinoza, Kanti, Mozart, etj e konsumuan jeten e tyre te rrethuar nga veprat e tyre.....i kaluan vitet duke perfeksionuar muziken apo idete e tyre dhe per kete moren respektin e njerezve. Por nga ana tjeter, cfare bene ata per vetveten? Cfare bene per njerezit rreth tyre? *shqip* (s'e di per kete Galois) !!! 
Por s'u ve faj sepse per mendimin tim, keto duhet te kene pasur probleme me sjelljen (behavioral problems). Dhe njerez te tille (geeks) s'kane shoke, rrine te vetmuar, dhe cdo ndjenje qe kane e shprehin ne talentin e tyre. Per ta, talenti eshte jeta e tyre; ajo eshte dashuria e tyre dhe fatkeqesisht duhet te kene jetuar ne nje bote virtuale sepse vec aty ishin te fuqishem te kontrollonin dhe ta krijonin universin e tyre ashtu sic deshironin.

Vetmia? Faktor i domosdoshem per te qene gjeni? Hmmmm, s'besoj. Te jesh gjeni, eshte dhurate nga Zoti; s'ka te beje me vetmine. Einstein ishte gjeni; po keshtu dhe Enrico Fermi e plot te tjere po ama kishin familje dhe ishin te lumtur. 

Ne jemi qenie simbiotike; dmth. nga natyra kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin dhe nese dikush deshiron te jete i gjithmone i vetmuar, atehere ai vuan nga nje semundje qe quhet schizoid personality disorder. 
Vetmia e tepert e tharton njeriun; i largon ndjenjat normale qe cdo njeri duhet te pozesoje. Prandaj nuk rekomandohet qe nje cift te kete vec nje femije. Dhe eshte e vertete....ne familje me shume femije, dhe pse mund te jene te varfer, eshte nje gjalleri, dashuri, dhe shendet qe zor se e gjen gjetke.

p.s. me pelqen shume *shqip* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

a nuk mendon se ke nje kontradikte te vockel fare kur thua se rrine te vetmuar dhe cdo ndjenje e shprehin tek talenti i tyre... dhe kur thya se jane te lumtur? 



eh galoi i ziu ... Galoi ka qene nje matematicien francez... mbahet si themeluesi i asaj qe ne matematike quhet Group Theory, nje nga deget me te veshtira ne matematike teorike dhe ne fizike. Jetoi deri ne moshen 21 vjecare dhe vdiq ne nje duel per nje vajze. Thuhet qe po te jetonte normalisht matematika do te ishte rreth 100 vjet perpara. Puna e tij ka qene shume konfuze dhe me emrat e te dashures se tij gjithandeja (me dket se e kishte stefanie a dicka e tille). Femijeria e tij ka qene gjithashtu shume e zymte. 
kaq kisha..
me pelqen your quote as well....e kam ne away msg  :buzeqeshje: ....gjeja pare qe me terhoqi pervec emrit qe ke zgjedhur... 
naten

----------


## MisCongeniality

Perkufizimi i normales/anormales ne shoqeri behet sipas nje gaussian curve...dmth, dicka quhet normale kur ajo bien brenda grafit...dmth kur shumica e popullsise e ben. Keshtu dhe per lumturine, une u bazova tek cfare shumica e njerezve konsiderojne si lumturi. 
Po keshtu, perkufizimi i behavioral diseases (schizotypal, paranoid, borderline, histrionic, schizoid) ka dale nga gjera te vecanta qe keta njerez bejne...e qe shumica e popullsise i konsideron abnormale.  Ndoshta njerezit qe rrine te vetmuar jane normale sipas kandarit te tyre, po ata jane nje largim nga mean (nga e pergjithshmja).

Qe ata e shprehin cdo ndjenje qe kane nepermjet nje talenti, kjo eshte nje lloj defense mechanism. Konsiderohet te jete mature dhe quhet SUBLIMATION. Psh. Dante e shkroi Infernon si nje shfryrje per dashurine dhe adhurimin qe ndiente ndaj Beatrices.

----------


## Hyllien

urime per ate yllin e trete ne rradhe te pare... 


ceshte normalja dhe abnormalja... ???? esht nje chemical imbalance ... esht dicka e caktuar nga shoqeria.. ti je abnormal sepse ti sillesh ndryshe prej meje... a do te thote kjo se je abnormal??? un me thene te drejten kam pasur ne shkolle nje skicofren.. dhe ne cdo klase matematike apo filozofie me ate isha.. ne ca raste edhe vetem sepse skishin shume njerez te interesuar per fusha te avancara te matematikes. 
Ai person mua mu duk shume normal dmth sa here un beja nje debat ishte me se i gatshem te me pergjigjeje dhe ishte miqesor gjithashtu. Nuk qe vetem mire ne shkenca dhe filozofi por ishte aktor me nje grup shekspirian te columbia-s psh qe esht gje shume prestigjose per nje njeri kaq te ri. Plus arti muzika , jepte leksione muzike etj. 
Kam pasur gjithashtu dhe fatin te shoh nga larg John Nash  :buzeqeshje: )))

psh historia e atij personi esht komplet e vertet se si gruaja i ndejti afer etj etj... pra ku dua te dal esht se nuk e shof njeriun si nje dicka me substanca kimike por si nje person qe ka nevoje per dashuri , te marri dhe te japi... dikush ka nevoje me shume dhe me teper dedikim dikush ka me pak.
Po te shohesh dhe tek dante meqe e permende... ajo si me then ultimate resolution esht dashuria.. pra nuk ka te keqe por ka te mire... dhe e keqja esht rezultat i mungeses se se mires. 
Kur shkon drejt qendres se tokes gjerat duhet te ngrofen normalisht... tek dante ftofen jo sepse atehere nuk kishin njohuri te duhura ose te qendrueshme per koren e tokes por vetem per te thene ne menyre "implicit" se dashuria esht faktori kryesor.
ideae kurbave probabilistike esht nje "ide" utilitarianiste qe me thene te drejten nuk me terheq shume. 
tung

Atehere te semuret i digjnin se kujtonin se ishin possessed... tani ne nuk i demtojm fizikisht por ama i demtojm moralisht si te thuash duke i vene nga nje targe nga mbrapa. 

tung

----------


## MisCongeniality

Epo s'e di si me ngrihen keto yllat. Ti ma dhe? *Shqip* :buzeqeshje: 

Te jap te drejte per shume gjera (je shume i/e edukuar) por te mos i ngaterrojme ceshtjet. Schizophrenia eshte Clinical Disease (semundje klinike) me iluzione, deluzione dhe halucinacione dhe kerkon trajtim mjekesor. Kurse ato qe kam permendur me siper jane Personality Disorders (probleme me personalitetin).

Njerezit qe jane schizofrene mund te jene normale per sa kohe mjekohen...por ama nese i le te pakuruar, nuk sillen normalisht, apo e kam gabim? Ata nuk kane deshire te rrine vetem...ata rrine vetem sepse shoqeria (nga injoranca) i trajton si te rrezikshem.

Ne si njerez jemi gatuar rraciste...ne jemi rraciste ndaj njerezve te semure, kulturave, popujve, besimeve te tjere. Derisa njerezit ta kuptojne se askush nuk deshiron te jete i semure; askush nuk do te jete ndryshe nga te tjeret; askush s'deshiron te trajtohet si plehre, ne s'do evulojme. Me vjen ne mendje filmi/libri "The Elephant Man." Shume ngjarje e hidhur po me moral te mire.

John Nash  :buzeqeshje:  Dhe mua me pelqeu filmi dhe me vjen mire qe ka akoma njerez si nusja e tij. Por ca here dashuria s'eshte e mjaftueshme te sheroje nje semundje, si ne rastin e tij. Por ama ke shume te drejte....ngrohtesia dhe dashuria jane ne gjendje te bejne per njeriun ate qe mjekesia s'e ben dot.

Tek Dante, po eshte e mire per ne (*shqip*) por a ishte ai i kenaqur me jeten e tij? Probably not!

----------


## Hyllien

falimnderit per komplimentin
e ato yllat ngrihen cdo 50 postime me duket dicka e tille un kam dy.. po vazhdova me kete ritem sot rrezik i vej 3  :buzeqeshje: 

e kam pa ket film me duket se ceshte me nje semundje.. se mbaj mend mire po nesje... u ngaterrova me tema sepse meqe rame ne psikologji si te thuash ai eshte rasti i vetem qe kam pare me syte e mi dhe kam jetuar si te thuash, qelloi skicofrenia dhe prandaj e permenda... kryesisht per ta lidhur me historine e Nash-it. 
Per danten... shkruarja e infernos un e di qe eshte me shume politike(korrupsioni ne ate kohe)/filozofike(ana shoqerore e njeriut, divine justice etj)/teologjike(zoti dhe definicioni i nje ferri te "pazhvilluar ne doktrinen kristiane" /fetare 
 beatricen.. ai ka shkruajtur vec per beatricen dhe tek parajsa gjithashtu. 

plus qe po ta shofesh sidomos pjesa ferrit menyra se si fillon nel mezzo del camin di nostra vita mi son smarrito, dicka e tille mua me duket se ai shkruan per te kerkuar si me thene ate meaning of life se sa beatricen. Beatricja del ne vepren e fundit fare. 

komplimente gjithashtu nga ana ime qe po me ben muhabete kaq interesante dhe me le pa gjume  :buzeqeshje: )) 
he se tallem (per pjesen e gjumit jo te kimplimenteve  :buzeqeshje:  )

hajde naten missi se po marre yllin e katert une me duket fare

----------


## MisCongeniality

Elephant Man? E kam pare para shume vitesh dhe vetem zbehte e mbaj mend. Tregon per nje grua te cilen e shkel nje elefant dhe kjo ishte shtatzene dhe me vone djali del shume i deformuar. Ky mbahet si njeriu me i deformuar qe ka egzistuar ndonjehere. Kishte jo vetem deformime fizike por gjithashtu dhe shume semundje...lloj lloj tumorresh.
Nejse, tregon se si silleshin me te njerezit kur e shikonin. So sad! I shkreti jetonte ne nje bodrum dhe pronari sillej keq me te. Nje mjek e merr me pas ne perkujdesje por ai s'jetoi gjate. 

nejse, se kam dale nga tema po desha vec te tregoja se si njerezit sillen ndaj abnormales me te padrejte...

----------


## macia_blu

vetmia eshte prone e njerezve te medhenj. Ne mos prone, eshte Fat e njerezve te medhenj. Jo gjithkush mund ta njohe vetmine e ta meritoje e ta perballoje, vec atyre te medhenjve....

----------


## Aragorn I

> _Postuar më parë nga MisCongeniality_ 
> *E di si eshte puna? Token duhet ta punosh qe te mbjellesh fryte. 
> 
> Spinoza, Kanti, Mozart, etj e konsumuan jeten e tyre te rrethuar nga veprat e tyre.....i kaluan vitet duke perfeksionuar muziken apo idete e tyre dhe per kete moren respektin e njerezve. Por nga ana tjeter, cfare bene ata per vetveten? Cfare bene per njerezit rreth tyre? NOTHING (s'e di per kete Galois) !!! 
> Por s'u ve faj sepse per mendimin tim, keto duhet te kene pasur probleme me sjelljen (behavioral problems). Dhe njerez te tille (geeks) s'kane shoke, rrine te vetmuar, dhe cdo ndjenje qe kane e shprehin ne talentin e tyre. Per ta, talenti eshte jeta e tyre; ajo eshte dashuria e tyre dhe fatkeqesisht duhet te kene jetuar ne nje bote virtuale sepse vec aty ishin te fuqishem te kontrollonin dhe ta krijonin universin e tyre ashtu sic deshironin.
> 
> Vetmia? Faktor i domosdoshem per te qene gjeni? Hmmmm, s'besoj. Te jesh gjeni, eshte dhurate nga Zoti; s'ka te beje me vetmine. Einstein ishte gjeni; po keshtu dhe Enrico Fermi e plot te tjere po ama kishin familje dhe ishin te lumtur. 
> 
> Ne jemi qenie simbiotike; dmth. nga natyra kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin dhe nese dikush deshiron te jete i gjithmone i vetmuar, atehere ai vuan nga nje semundje qe quhet schizoid personality disorder. 
> ...


Kam rreth 20 min qe lexova kte shkrim, dhe gjate ktyre 20 min kam marre 4 shoke ne tel, po marr edhe nje tjeter pas ksaj. Kam disa dite qe vetem shkolle, shpi, pune mesime deri ne 2 te nates, pastaj prape shkolle. Ke prekur disa pika te verteta e delikate ne shkrimin tend. 8-)

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Njerezit e medhenj i kane edhe vazhdojne ti japin shume kesaj bote por mbeten te pa vleresuar derisa mbas disa apo shume vitesh gjeniteti i tyre arrin te zbulohet.Une do te thoja qe Ata,pra njerezit e medhenj,duke qene se kane kapacitet intelektual edhe force mendore shume me te avancuar se pjesa tjeter e njerezimit,mundohen te shpjegohen,te tregojne arritjet e tyre por keto bien ne vesh te shurdhet ne periudhat kohore ne te cilat ato jetojne.Per kete ata vetembyllen ne boten e tyre duke ndjere ne vetvete nje mos-mirekuptim me boten qe i rrethon edhe kjo eshte nje nga aresyet qe i ben ata te humbin konktaktin me <Realitetin> edhe te futen ne boten e tyre.Por historija e ka treguar qe askush prej tyre nuk ka humbur pa iu vene ne dukje meritat edhe gjenialiteti,por kjo fatekeqesisht edhe me plot te drejte ,vite me pas.

----------


## MisCongeniality

*vetmia eshte prone e njerezve te medhenj. Ne mos prone, eshte Fat e njerezve te medhenj. Jo gjithkush mund ta njohe vetmine e ta meritoje e ta perballoje, vec atyre te medhenjve....* 
Macja blu; si mund ta konsiderosh vetmine e tepert FAT kur ajo te con ne tharje te elementeve kryesore te jetes dhe ne cveshje te karakteristikave te te qenit njeri? Eshte si te konsiderosh fat nje semundje qe te shkaterron nga ana fizike...
Vetmia prone e njerezve te medhenj? Une mendoj se keta njerez jane prone e vetmise....sepse ajo i ka ne kthetrat e saj e ato s'deshirojne te largohen sepse u pelqen kjo lloj diktature.
Ah mire, ka momente qe njeriu deshiron te reflektoje mbi nje problem, dhe deshiron te qendroje vete larg njerezve....te degjoje zhurmen e asgjese. Por jo perhere.... Ndoshta ti s'e ke provuar dhe te uroj mos ta provosh kurre, por mos te lente Zoti kurre vetem!
Une s'e di po per vete s'dua ta "njoh vetmine" se te doja ta njihja shkoja dhe e provoja ne burg. 


Flmd Aragorn! Fatkeqesisht ajo qe thua ti per jeten tende eshte pjese e jetes se pothuajse cdo njeriu qe eshte ne mergim....ne nje forme a nje tjeter. 
Por megjithate duhet te mundohemi per balance ne jete, me aq sa kemi mundesi.



*Shqip* kur shkoi te punonte ne cirk, apo jo? My favorite cartoon kid se eshte shume i mprehte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Woopy Goldberg,, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

> Por nga ana tjeter, cfare bene ata per vetveten? Cfare bene per njerezit rreth tyre? NOTHING (s'e di per kete Galois) !!!


Ngatroheni shume ne teorira dhe ne fund as vete nuk e shikoni cfare thoni.

Te rrish te shkruash poezi, muzike, matematike gjithe diten do te thote se ke bere shume per veten, sepse ke qendruar gjithe diten duke bere ate cfare ke dashur te besh. Nje fshesaxhi nuk e fshin dot rrugen po beri muhabet gjithe diten, sigurisht nuk mund te shkruash, po te kesh nje vesh nga "te afermit" dhe nje tek muzika qe do te shkruash. 

Eshte tjeter gje te vdesesh vete ne fund dhe te jetosh vete gjate jetes. Njerzit vdesin cdo dite vete. Kur vdes nuk e merr gjysmen e botes me vete. Por jetojne me njerez. Njeriu nuk ka si te jape dicka ne lidhje me njerzit (muzike, poezi, matematike etj) nq se nuk ka lidhje me ta. Vertet gjenij po jo dhe shpikes nga dollapi.  

Kur gjenijte e permendur me lart kane vdekur, njerzve u duhej gjysem muaji te komunikonin me fshatin ngjitur, ndersa sot komunikimi eshte me i shpejte se drita. Nuk eshte e veshtire per gjenijte te njihen pa vdekur, dhe as shume e veshtire qe ata te lidhen me njerez te tjere, me interesa te perbashketa dhe te punojne me ta, apo te zhvillojne idete e tyre.


Per vetmine kam shume per te thene, po me duket pak pa vend tek kjo lloj teme. Ndoshta nje here tjeter , rendesi ka qe te dini perse po diskutoni se e nisni per vetmine dhe e mbysni si vdiqen njerzit e medhenj, sikur ju keni mbajtur pishtarin dhe e kini pare sa te vetmuar kane qene  :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe Gezuar Festat!



Fiori

----------


## Hyllien

ketu u fol per dashurine ne kontekstin e vetmise... pastaj bota nuk esht vetem email dhe internet gjysma e saj nuk i ka pa me sy keto gjera. Ka libra qe flasin per mizorine qe keta njerez kane pesuar ne jete.

me shume veta shkojn tek varrimet e ndonje mafiozi e sa te ketyre njerezeve.. pra kjo car tregon. 

Eshte tjeter gje te vdesesh vete ne fund dhe te jetosh vete gjate jetes. Njerzit vdesin cdo dite vete. Kur vdes nuk e merr gjysmen e botes me vete. Por jetojne me njerez. Njeriu nuk ka si te jape dicka ne lidhje me njerzit (muzike, poezi, matematike etj) nq se nuk ka lidhje me ta. Vertet gjenij po jo dhe shpikes nga dollapi. 

Sjam dakort nje lidhje me natyren mjafton. Un kam qef te lexoj shume per jeten e tyre dhe jo se sa dite larg kane qene nga fshati ne fshat. Vetem sepse kan qene larg nuk do te thote se esht e justifikuar nje vdekje e tille. Njeriu nuk vdes tak fak.. ka nje fare procesi semuret etj etj. ketyre njerezeve as homazhe nuk u jane bere.

ja dhe natyra po te jap nje rast konkret.
atit i ra molla ne koke e jo dollapi apo njeriu.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Zgjuarsia e ketyre njerezve mund te kete qene natyrale, e mesuar, ose mund te jete e shtyre nga fati qe keta njerez kane patur ne jeten e tyre. 

Kur na mberthen semundja/vdekja te gjithe kemi dhimbje per te dashurit tane dhe te gjithe kemi menyren tone per ta shprehur kete dhimbje. Shumica gjejne nje menyre per te jetuar duke e lene mbrapa dhimbjen. Disa te tjere nuk mund te pranojne humbjen e te dashurve dhe bashke me dashurine, rruajne edhe dhimbjen e thelle. Keta jane edhe njerezit qe humbasin shpresat dhe besimin tek e ardhmja. Disa prej tyre mund te zgjedhin edhe vdekjen per ti dhene fund vuajtjes. Disa te tjere krijojne boten e tyre ideale, parajse te rethuar me murre te larte. Ne kete bote te re nuk ka humbje, vetem fitim. Parajsa e ndertuar mbi dhimbje e ka emrin vetmi. Njeriu e zgjedh vetmine dhe vetmia lejon qe ata te perqendorhen ne parajsen e tyre. Parajsa mund te jete me numra dhe ekuacione, me nota muzikore ose me bojra e penele por te gjitha kane nje gje te perbashket: Ne parajse nuk ekziston dhimbja. 

Me pak fjale nuk mendoj se fatkeqesia apo vetmia jane dhurata vetem per njerezit e zgjuar. Njeriu fatkeq zgjedh vetmine dhe vetmia lejon qe njeriu te shkelqeje ne nje drejtim tjeter. Me kete nuk dua te them qe vetem njerezit fatkeq zgjedhin vetmine apo vetem njerezit ne vetmi mund te jene te zgjuar. Perkundrazi, ka shume njerez te zgjuar (gjeni) qe pelqejne te shoqerohen. Nje njeri i vetmuar ka me shume kohe dhe mundesi per te shfrytezuar zgjuarsine. Prandaj, shumica e njerezve qe ne studiojme edhe sot e kesaj dite kane patur fat te keq dhe kane qene te vetmuar. Edhe pse te rralle, ka dhe njerez te talentuar qe kane sakrifikuar jeten shoqerore me vetedije per t'ia dal mbane ne shkence, art, letersi e cfaredo pasion tjeter qe mund te kene.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> _Postuar më parë nga edspace_ 
> * Edhe pse te rralle, ka dhe njerez te talentuar qe kane sakrifikuar jeten shoqerore me vetedije per t'ia dal mbane ne shkence, art, letersi e cfaredo pasion tjeter qe mund te kene.*


Kete e ke thene me vend!
Gjenialiteti nuk eshte rrjedhoje e vetmise, as vetmia rrjedhoje e gjenialitetit.  Nuk e kuptoj qysh mund ti quash mjerane ata njerez qe bota i ka vene ne altar dhe i adhuron si te ishin perendi.  E pse jo?  Kane sakrifikuar jeten e tyre per te miren e njerezimit, dhe ne, qe i marrim gjerat "for granted" nuk dime as ti vleresojme.  Eshte kollaj te llomotasesh per jeten e nje gjeniu kur nuk e di hic fare se c'fare i ka kushtuar atij per te arritur ketu.  Eshte kollaj ta perdoresh ate per teorira boshe kur nuk e di se c'fare e ka motivuar ate per te zgjedhur vetmohimin.  

Absurde sic mund te duket, mjerimi, sakrifica dhe vetmohimi jane atributet qe e sjellin njeriun me afer realitetit.  Vetmia, deri ne njefare mase, mund ti jape nje shtytje kreativitetit, por asgje me teper.  Vetmia (ne ekstrem) mund te te beje nje monster, por gjeni nuk e besoj.  Gjeniu lind i tille, vetmitari behet!

----------


## edspace

Cupke nuk e kuptoj nqs me pergjigjesh mua apo ke shkruar ne pergjithesi. Une thjesht shkruajta per nje lidhje midis fatkeqesise, vetmise, dhe gjenialitetit qe karakterizon nje *pjese te vogel* te kokave te medha qe kane kontribuar ne boten qe kemi sot. Ne pergjigjen time qellimisht nuk zura ne goje emra sepse nuk kam njohuri mbi jeten e tyre dhe nuk doja qe pergjigja ime te perfshinte te gjithe. 

Thjesht mendoj se ata qe kane kaluar ne ate rruge (fatkeqesi > vetmi > gjeni )  qe une kam shpjeguar ne pergjigjen me lart, kane shance me te medha per te dale mbane ne pasionin e tyre, cfaredo qofte. E kisha fjalen per ata njerezit e vetem qe behen gjeni dhe jo per gjenite e lindur.

Nuk i quaj te mjere sepse ata zgjedhin te jetojne te vetem. Kur ata e zgjedhin vetmine sepse jane te dobet ndaj dhimbjes atehere veprat e tyre nuk mund te quhen sakrifice. Ne kete rast veprat e tyre jane nje detyrim sepse eshte e vetmja menyre qe dine te jetojne pa patur dhimbje shoqerore.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ajo sentence ishte nje "prelude" per ate qe desha te them.  Fola ne pergjithesi.

Edhe dicka se e shof qe nuk e ke fort te qarte:  gjeniu LIND i tille; ai NUK behet!  Eshte tjeter gje nese e perdor talentin e tij apo jo. 

Vetmia shkaktohet nga shume faktore (psikollogjike dhe shoqerore) por kursesi nga kapaciteti intelektual i personit.  Ky ishte dhe thelbi i asaj qe permenda me lart.

----------


## edspace

Cupke, e perdor fjalen gjeni edhe per ata qe nuk kane lindur keshtu por me njohurite e tyre kane fituar te njejtat karakteristika. 

Shiko cfare gjeta ne fjalorin "American Heritage Dictionary" per fjalen "genius"
Genius - A person of extraordinary intellect and talent: One is not born a genius, one becomes a genius (Simone de Beauvoir). 

Si moderatore qe je shiko se mos na e sjellesh ne forum Simone de Beauvoir qe ta pyesim pse eshte shprehur ashtu.

----------

